# need info on a future mod



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we just got the 2004 23rs. and the awning keeps getting so dirty.
i want one of those metal covers that the class A'S have.

does anyone know where i can buy just the metal cover part.

looks like it would help keep out the dirt when awning is rolled up.

thanks, lamar


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Our dealer specifically stated that the Outback "style" of awning prevents the use of a cover. If you find one, I'd also be interested in this.

Fred


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.marketlaunchers.com/mabie.html

I don't know how to install it without using a ladder. Anyway, someone may be able to come up with a better idea. Good Luck !


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks denali-3,
that looks like a good idea.
do you know what the cost would be for about 18'?
can you drive with it on?
any info would help.
im waiting on info back by email.

thanks, lamar


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Campingnut,
I haven't had the chance to dig any further. I did a Yahoo search and this is the closest thing I could find. I guess someone could maybe make something out of canvas or something else. And either sew or velcro a 4 foot long or so by whatever width , whether it's 18 feet or wider, a foot and a half or so from the edge. So that when the awning is rolled up, the canvas or whatever is used, rolls up on the outside. However, the edges of the awning would still be exposed to the elements. I don't know, any ideas? This could lead to an invention for someone and make them a few bucks. Let us know what info you receive.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Here's another idea, you can take it off before leaving and put it back on when you get home. Awning cover


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The awning idea is a good one, however I wouldn't travel with either of these styles still attached, they may either fly off or flop around in the wind and possibly cause damage. In storage it makes sense to cover it to prolong the material, but you would want to make sure it is completely dry or there may be a nice moldy mess when you remove it. In the winter my awning is coming off and going in the garage for storage.

Let me know which one you go with, sounds interesting.

Kevin


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

The reason I was considering an awning cover is that my Dad's class-A recently lost the awning due to high winds during normal highway driving. He's an experienced RV'er, so its unlikely he lost it due to negligence. His dealer said an awning cover would have prevented the problem, so now he always harps at me to get one too. I'm not sure if there is something comparable for Outbacks though. My idea to prevent his problem was to bungie the supports to ensure they don't uncouple due to some freak of nature. However, he says this would not have prevented his problem.


----------

